# Progress with anxiety



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all!

My GAD is starting to subside more and more. And therefore feeding the DP less. What i have basically done is Accepted the anxiety's presence in my body and i started to feel it. And i told myself that is jjust fear and anxiety and that it cannot hurt me.

This has greatly relieved the power that the DP had over me and i have been feeling alot of other emotions as thanks to becoming more calm and collected.

Its weird though. My DP mainly seems to consist in boundaries not beeing set and me not beeing able most of the time to be in the now. AND the most horrible fucking thing of all is the feeling that life is a game.

I know that several others have had this feeling with their DP but its just fucking stupid and unbarable.

However. I feel that in general my health is increasing. The depression is milder and as i said the anxiety is mostly gone.

Now im just affraid of beeing in social settings making an arse out of myself. I dont know what this fear is about since nothing actually would happen if i made an arse out of myself...

What im currently working on is im trying to diminish my ego and becoming more accepting of things. Peace is what i desire and what i shall strive for.

Im on my way towards reality and i can feel it every day. soon i will be completely out of this. But balance in mind, body and soul will take more time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

You know what really works? Reading. I have been reading all day long, and I'm starting to feel pretty weird, and kinda regaining my memories from the past, kinda the attachment is comming back. It's really weird. I will keep on with this therapy and report. Peace out


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah. reading works. Aswell as walking in the woods and doing stuff that just distracts you from thinking.


----------

